# Durchflussmessung in EX-Zone mit Datenlogger



## Nicknight (14 November 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja wer helfen wäre echt super.
Ich brauche eine Messtelle bei der ich einen Durchfluss und einen Füllstand messe und die Daten aufzeichne, alles Vorort ohne Verkabelung.
Also Spannungsversorgung über Batterie und Datenaufzeichnung einen Tag lang (alle 2-5 sekunden), die Daten werden einmal am Tag über Laptop abgeholt.

Danke euch.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2006)

Sieh dir das einmal an:

http://www.sorcus.de/index_d.htm

unter Max2box-Log

Außerdem gibt es bei Advantech sog. Adam-Module, evtl. wäre da auch etwas dabei.


----------



## Nicknight (14 November 2006)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.
Ich brauche aber was für EX-Bereich mit ATEX Bescheinigung


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2006)

Denke mal, das wirst du in eine Kiste packen müssen, die so eine Bescheinigung hat. Ob man speziell etwas für den Ex-Bereich überhaupt bekommt?


----------



## edi (17 November 2006)

Hallo,

versuch es mal bei www.Datapaq.de


----------



## RolfB (17 November 2006)

die Leute von Endress + Hauser
http://www.de.endress.com/
können da sicher weiterhelfen. Unter Registriertechnik findest
du auch Datenlogger mit Atex-Bescheinigung. Allerdings sieht das
sehr professionell -> sprich 'teuer' aus.
Die Lösung von Ralle in einem zugelassenen Gehäuse würde ich
eher vorziehen, kommt aber sicher auch die Anwendung an.

mfg.
Rolf


----------

